# trade fly's and material



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if any of you guys are tying flyies, let's trade some and if you got any extra material, put it on here. if this thread gets any response, i'll post some pics. i tied about 90 flies over the winter but the bassand bream here lately have preferred a bunyan bug late in the afternoon when it gets cool. had to tie some more last night.
jack


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I am a very new fly tyer. But i would love to see this bunyan that you tie. I live on a lake and have found it difficult to get the bass bite now that it is later in the year and hot as hell. Do you tie them smaller or larger? Thanks a lot. Maybe sometime we can get together and i can pick up a few trick of the trade from you. Thanks.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kenton,
look on the internet for bunyan bug. it real easy to tie. i use flip-flop for the body, deer hair for the wings, and red thread for the abdomen.
seems to work pretty good. pm me for some details. i've got plenty of surplus material.
jack


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

That bunyan bug looks like it has the same effect as a popper only easier to tie. Top water is the way to go though, only way I fish for gills anymore.


----------

